# is the H1 Visa or German Visa best to apply?



## donthu (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I am planing to Apply either German Job Seeker Visa or H1B, Could you please suggest which is best option to apply.

I am having 12 years exp in Mobile and Automation Testing (Software Testing). loooking for suggestions?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check over in the US section of the forum, but I don't believe YOU can apply for an H1B visa at all. Normally, it's your employer who has to obtain the work authorization and apply for you. But in any event, you need to have the job offer and work authorization before you can apply.

The German work seeker visa is exactly that - a visa for someone willing to come to Germany to look for work. If you find work, then you change your visa status. If not, you go back home.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dw.vaibhav (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi,

Bevdeforges is exactly right and along with that you have to pros and cons of both. US give limited H1 visa per year thru lottery system and now they have increase application fee as well so even if you are able to find a consultant who can apply for you.. It is costly affair and now a days very few consultants are applying.

In other hand German Job Seeker Visa is easy to get and IT market in Germany is also good. but language is constraint here. Even if you find English speaking working environment, You need to learn German.

So its up to you which option you find suitable for you.

regards,


----------



## mp71240 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi,
I think ..now a days it is very difficult to get H1B visa and same time it is very cost effective affair as well.So in my opinion try for GJSV and if you are lucky enough ,you will get your visa. 
One motivational quotes ..i always remember i.e. 
'Our greatest weakness lies in giving up. The most certain way to succeed is always to try just one more time.'
Thomas A. Edison


Thanks,
Manish


----------

